# SATDAV PLUS FOR SALE ON EBAY



## itinfleet (Oct 26, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-TT-RNS-E...ryZ10372QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

Cheeky, rather go to Audi. and they have three.


----------



## Calibos (Mar 28, 2004)

Excellent  TT2 Satnavs in the wild, confirmation that the bezel/faceplate is part of the unit. ie straight swap for any other TT2 Headunit......

Now we just have to wait till they start walking out the back door of the Factory in Gyor en Masse and the price comes down to a sensible level.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah, I'd refuse to pay 1500 quid for that. 300...500, maybe...if pushed.


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

Would also be interested if it was closer to Â£500. Lots of other aftermarket ones are no doubt better (e.g. pioneer) but it is nice to get original equipment that obviously interfaces with the car without any adjustments.

Makes you wonder if this has been nicked out of someones TT - why else would it be for sale unless the rest of the car is being broken up


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Â£2999 RRP -What a load of B******S

One thing to check is that the unit comes with all the appropriate activation codes, wiring looms CAN BUS etc......


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Calibos said:


> Excellent  TT2 Satnavs in the wild, confirmation that the bezel/faceplate is part of the unit. ie straight swap for any other TT2 Headunit......


Ye of little faith!


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

Calibos said:


> Excellent  TT2 Satnavs in the wild, confirmation that the bezel/faceplate is part of the unit. ie straight swap for any other TT2 Headunit......
> 
> Now we just have to wait till they start walking out the back door of the Factory in Gyor en Masse and the price comes down to a sensible level.


hahahahahaha :lol: I'll be up for some of those!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You can buy them from Audi NEW for Â£1146 :wink:
Â£718 exchange.


----------



## AudiYaLikeIt (Dec 20, 2002)

Go on, somebody buy one, fit it.....then let us all know how to do it!
Could lend itself to a group buy??


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'll do it after you have.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

AudiYaLikeIt said:


> Go on, somebody buy one, fit it.....then let us all know how to do it!
> Could lend itself to a group buy??


Put in a cheeky offer for Â£300 - got the quickest "offer declined" in the history of fleabay!


----------



## vanos (Aug 25, 2006)

guys I bought a Nav+. I will document my install and post it here. hang on till next week... :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Pls tell me you didnt buy the ebay one.


----------



## vanos (Aug 25, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Pls tell me you didnt buy the ebay one.


I did buy from ebay but not the one linked in this thread. He is asking way to much!

I will post everything next week. Part nrs, prices and so on..


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

vanos said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Pls tell me you didnt buy the ebay one.
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for yours?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Interested to hear as well 8)


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

AidenL said:


> Interested to hear as well 8)


Me too.

Any pics yet?


----------



## vanos (Aug 25, 2006)

1350â‚¬ for US version. easily converted to euro spec though


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

So splash the info - have you done it? what did you need to do? is the wiring the same etc etc.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

vanos said:


> 1350â‚¬ for US version. easily converted to euro spec though


It looks slightly different to the UK/Euro spec. Both knobs are plastic instead of aluminium and it says FM/AM on the button where mine says Radio.
.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

for Â£750 i think id put up with the difference


----------



## heywood (Feb 9, 2007)

What do you mean by 'easily converted to euro spec'? - the maps or the radio?

When I was looking into Avic D3's because there were cheap ones on US ebay - I was told that American radio tuners were completely incompatible with UK frequencies.


----------



## vanos (Aug 25, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> So splash the info - have you done it? what did you need to do? is the wiring the same etc etc.


It is plug and play. Out with the vw golf-concert-stereo and in with the Nav+.

The conversion from US to Euro is a 10 minutes job.. naviedit.de... 
The difference is the radio freq used in us and europe. there are surely other software differences too but not that i know of or found out.

Visual differences are, radio button says FMAM instead of RAdio and the cd button says CD/SD instead of CD/TV. also the 2 knobs are not silver painted as in the euro version.


----------



## vanos (Aug 25, 2006)

heywood said:


> What do you mean by 'easily converted to euro spec'? - the maps or the radio?
> 
> When I was looking into Avic D3's because there were cheap ones on US ebay - I was told that American radio tuners were completely incompatible with UK frequencies.


yes radio freq dont work on us unit. therefore you have to convert it..


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Vanos,

Do you have the part number of your Nav+? I think the US version has either alu control knobs (like Euro version) or the black ones as you have.


----------



## vanos (Aug 25, 2006)

piloTT said:


> Vanos,
> 
> Do you have the part number of your Nav+? I think the US version has either alu control knobs (like Euro version) or the black ones as you have.


I can only find "8J0 035 192"


----------



## popic78 (Jul 20, 2007)

does someone know where is possible to find the euro version of the nav+ on internet for a good price?thank you


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You can buy it direct from Audi for 1k.

Only seen one on ebay before and they wanted Â£1500 for it :lol:


----------



## heywood (Feb 9, 2007)

vanos said:


> heywood said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean by 'easily converted to euro spec'? - the maps or the radio?
> ...


What exactly does this conversion involve - is it really easy??


----------



## vanos (Aug 25, 2006)

heywood said:


> vanos said:
> 
> 
> > heywood said:
> ...


on the Nav+, yes it's easy. you just burn some files on a cd and upgrade the unit. I don't know about Avic though..


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Post some demo pics then. would like to see an install guide too.

If its easy for 700, i'll have one and remove it from the car prior to selling it.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi vanos,
Did you do the SDS software update as well as the US -> UK radio frequency change? 
.


----------



## vanos (Aug 25, 2006)

yes did SDS too. works perfectly as long as you dont have a mobile connected to the parrot  as soon as the parrot mutes the rns-e, the sds stops working until you restart the car..

install guide.. hmm what's the point`? it plug and play. no rewiring (unless you have bose)


----------



## heywood (Feb 9, 2007)

vanos said:


> yes did SDS too. works perfectly as long as you dont have a mobile connected to the parrot  as soon as the parrot mutes the rns-e, the sds stops working until you restart the car..
> 
> install guide.. hmm what's the point`? it plug and play. no rewiring (unless you have bose)


How much trickier does it get if you have bose???


----------



## vanos (Aug 25, 2006)

heywood said:


> vanos said:
> 
> 
> > yes did SDS too. works perfectly as long as you dont have a mobile connected to the parrot  as soon as the parrot mutes the rns-e, the sds stops working until you restart the car..
> ...


you just move one cable from one pin to another  2 minutes to do


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Group buy anyone?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Group buy anyone?


I'm strongly tempted! And what about the wiring for those of us that have the BNS?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If you/we have instruction it should be very simple.

Cut the wire cap it off - you can buy a pin for the loom from Audi 3p from memory new wire into the connector sorted.

It also means it can be swapped back too.


----------



## vanos (Aug 25, 2006)

markTT225 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Group buy anyone?
> ...


if you have bns, you can sell it on ebay. If you have a concert (like I did), put it in your shelf and forget it.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Im in for a group buy Toshiba, Im a bit nervous about the fitting  so with others doing the same its good for me.

EDIT Just realised I dont have a cd multicahnger. How would I do the conversions/play CDs in my car? Sorry for asking such a noob question.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Godzilla said:


> Im in for a group buy Toshiba, Im a bit nervous about the fitting  so with others doing the same its good for me.
> 
> EDIT Just realised I dont have a cd multicahnger. How would I do the conversions/play CDs in my car? Sorry for asking such a noob question.


You will need a CD multichanger, iPod or USB connection in the glovebox to be able to listen to music while using the satnav, I thinlk. Unless you can play MP3s from the SD card slots in the satnav unit?


----------



## heywood (Feb 9, 2007)

markTT225 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Group buy anyone?
> ...


er...what is BNS??


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

heywood said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


My guess - Basic Navigation System


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Godzilla said:


> heywood said:
> 
> 
> > markTT225 said:
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Also known as RNS-LOW.


----------



## heywood (Feb 9, 2007)

vanos said:


> yes did SDS too. works perfectly as long as you dont have a mobile connected to the parrot  as soon as the parrot mutes the rns-e, the sds stops working until you restart the car..
> 
> install guide.. hmm what's the point`? it plug and play. no rewiring (unless you have bose)


Presumably this problem with the SDS/parrot doesn't exist if you have audi handsfree kit?


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Vanos, any more details as to where I can get hold of one ofthese systems?

Toshiba, still thinking of a group buy?


----------



## DolphinA4TQ (Jul 22, 2007)

Count me in for a group buy also... if it doesn't go ahead I'd still be interested in buying one Toshiba if you're selling them?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

I've been mulling this one over, and now I'm definetely up for a group buy on this


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im not selling them - I'm not in making money off others on here.

The UK Audi ones can be purchased by anyone by walking into any Audi dealers and slapping down some money.

The US ones look better value to me, as i would be removing it before the sale of the car and selling it on here or fleabay for as close to list as i could get. (plus I'm tight). I'm still mulling it all over as on top of this price you need the GPS and DVD map too.

IF fitting it is as easy as pulling one out and putting other in then that's great but for one, i'd like to get that confirmed. I have just had my concert unit replaced by Audi (they scratched it doing something else) and i asked about swapping to DVD unit. They originally say yes np and asked me to pay the difference Â£600 or so. They then came back and said the wiring was not compatible.

So since I'm tight, I'm also cautious too. If we can get a group of us together to do it and fit it together I'm sure we wont have a problem.

TT savnav fitting meet :lol:

As for playing music via the DVD system - you can use 2 x 2GB memory sticks, else if you are not using the system you can put your music on to a DVD and put it in the tray and use that.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> As for playing music via the DVD system - you can use 2 x 2GB memory sticks, else if you are not using the system you can put your music on to a DVD and put it in the tray and use that.


Where are these memory stick slots and where is the DVD tray. Would I need to buy one in addition?

I would like to do one of these but Im a bit cautious (in both my ability to fit it and Im also a bit tight :lol: ) as well.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Both are behind the colour screen. its motorised and comes up to allow access.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## DolphinA4TQ (Jul 22, 2007)

Like this...


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Why is your car not right hand drive, Dolphin?


----------



## DolphinA4TQ (Jul 22, 2007)

Not my car, just found a pic of the RNS-E with SD slots showing for you...

Here is my A4


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Regarding the DVD map - is it possible to make a copy of someone elses DVD? I'm sure Marcus can oblige if we ask him nicely? 

Those of us with BNS probably can use the original GPS antenna.

I think that Marcus is using two 4GB cards in his unit. That should be plenty enough room for quite a few MP3 files.


----------



## jonnyv (Jul 16, 2006)

Count me in for a group buy, although I think i've missed where you actually buy them from???

Cheers

Jonny


----------



## vanos (Aug 25, 2006)

Godzilla said:


> Vanos, any more details as to where I can get hold of one ofthese systems?
> 
> Toshiba, still thinking of a group buy?


try checking ebay every day


----------



## vanos (Aug 25, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Im not selling them - I'm not in making money off others on here.
> 
> The UK Audi ones can be purchased by anyone by walking into any Audi dealers and slapping down some money.
> 
> ...


yes the wiring is not compatible. ONE wire (bose) lol... also you have to add the gps antenna but that does not involve any splitting or messing with current wiring.


----------



## vanos (Aug 25, 2006)

information displayed in the instrument cluster


----------



## heywood (Feb 9, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> You can buy them from Audi NEW for Â£1146 :wink:
> Â£718 exchange.


Â£718 exchange - what do you mean?

What do you give them in exchange?

Am I being vacant here??


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You can only exchange like for like. Tried that one.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

SPent quite a while looking for these (even in german sites), but not been able to find any.

Anyone else had any luck.

Im tempted to go see the stealers.


----------



## heywood (Feb 9, 2007)

It's frustrating when you see so many A4 units on ebay for around Â£400.

I presume the only difference is the shape of the outer trim??

With a bit of luck they should start appearing when more mk2's have been traded in to dealers and had these units removed.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

No luck here either - they seem to be as rare as rocking horse do-do 

It's a real shame you can't buy the facia separately, it would be a real doddle to find one then! There's a cracking business venture for someone to snap up there - make a facia kit that allows any nav+ to be turned into a TT one. You could make an absolute killing - I would be prepared to pay Â£100 for the facia, because I know I can get an A3 unit for Â£400.


----------



## drew_TTC2 (Jul 18, 2007)

the latest Top Gear mag has an ad for Sat+ for Â£500 for the A4 - this is a more reasonable price for something that can't really be considered cutting edge any more.

I think MarkTT225 has a good point - there is a niche in the market for a fascia maker to exploit here.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Vanos - where did you get it from. Ive searched high and low and i cant find any for sale.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

There are three different guys on the navplus forum that deal with obtaining these units - Haaggie, Proxus and rabbit. I have emailed them all, and they are going to let me know when they get some more stock. I just missed out on one last week apparently (from Haaggie). Expect to pay IRO of 1500 euros for one though (about a Â£1000). Keep an eye on the navplus for sale section, as they come up on there. Also, according to rabbit, it is possible to obtain the different facia panels, but these are not available through dealers.


----------



## heywood (Feb 9, 2007)

markTT225 said:


> There are three different guys on the navplus forum that deal with obtaining these units - Haaggie, Proxus and rabbit. I have emailed them all, and they are going to let me know when they get some more stock. I just missed out on one last week apparently (from Haaggie). Expect to pay IRO of 1500 euros for one though (about a Â£1000). Keep an eye on the navplus for sale section, as they come up on there. Also, according to rabbit, it is possible to obtain the different facia panels, but these are not available through dealers.


Interesting - but how do the fascias work if you can get them? - that is if you want to fit a non TT unit.

I've got the impression that they are not a surround/trim - ie a rectangle with a big rectangular hole in. Is it a question of replacing the whole front panel of the unit?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

heywood said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > There are three different guys on the navplus forum that deal with obtaining these units - Haaggie, Proxus and rabbit. I have emailed them all, and they are going to let me know when they get some more stock. I just missed out on one last week apparently (from Haaggie). Expect to pay IRO of 1500 euros for one though (about a Â£1000). Keep an eye on the navplus for sale section, as they come up on there. Also, according to rabbit, it is possible to obtain the different facia panels, but these are not available through dealers.
> ...


Changing the facia is not for the faint-hearted, but can be done. There are a few threads on the navplus forum telling you how to do it - here's one for starters: http://www.navplus.us/forum/viewtopic.p ... ight=bezel

I think the main problem will be getting hold of the facia in the first place though, as they seem to be even rarer than the nav plus unit itself!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Can they not just get MKII unts? if you want a unit from an A3 you can get them for Â£500 on fleabay.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Can they not just get MKII unts? if you want a unit from an A3 you can get them for Â£500 on fleabay.


They can, but it might work out cheaper to by the facia and an A3 unit, which as you say is about Â£500 on fleabay.

I've just had a quote from VAGPARTS for the Nav Plus unit (new) - Â£1650 + VAT = Â£1938!  . What are they covered in, Gold? :lol: :evil:


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

There's a unit on German ebay at the moment -

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-Navigation-A ... dZViewItem works out @ Â£1027 including shipping to UK. I'm quite tempted, so be quick if you want to beat me to it! :wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> There are three different guys on the navplus forum that deal with obtaining these units - Haaggie, Proxus and rabbit. I have emailed them all, and they are going to let me know when they get some more stock. I just missed out on one last week apparently (from Haaggie). Expect to pay IRO of 1500 euros for one though (about a Â£1000). Keep an eye on the navplus for sale section, as they come up on there. Also, according to rabbit, it is possible to obtain the different facia panels, but these are not available through dealers.


Why would you buy one for 1500 euros when you can get one from Audi for little over Â£1100? Not that much cheaper.

And I don't understand why it would be possible to get a replacement facia. I thought the facia (case) is part of the nav unit? I wouldn't have thought you could remove one case and add another.

Each Audi model has a specific model numbered nav unit associated with it. I doubt it's just the shape of the facia it comes in that disguishes it.

At those prices, a Pioneer makes far better sense. Yes, if I was buying a second hand TT I would look out for one with the sat plus unit. But if it had a Pioneer unit, I would give it equal standing.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

markTT225 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Can they not just get MKII unts? if you want a unit from an A3 you can get them for Â£500 on fleabay.
> ...


Strange All Audi dealers are selling them for Â£1143


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > There are three different guys on the navplus forum that deal with obtaining these units - Haaggie, Proxus and rabbit. I have emailed them all, and they are going to let me know when they get some more stock. I just missed out on one last week apparently (from Haaggie). Expect to pay IRO of 1500 euros for one though (about a Â£1000). Keep an eye on the navplus for sale section, as they come up on there. Also, according to rabbit, it is possible to obtain the different facia panels, but these are not available through dealers.
> ...


The facia CAN be removed - if you don't believe me look on the Nav plus forum :roll: The chassis / electronics for all RNS-E sat navs are the same, the only thing that differs is the front facia.

Godzilla has already looked into the price from Audi UK - Â£1600 for a refurbed unit!

The pioneer unit is a good unit, but I want the OEM functionality from the steering wheel. Plus I prefer the look of the OEM unit.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Are you sure about this price Tosh? Does this include VAT? and no-unit to be handed back as exchange?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

100% sure. I got the price from two dealers.

1143+vat.

The exchange price is something like Â£700 but u cant swap a different unit, has to be like for like.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> 1143+vat.


Most of us have to pay VAT though :roll: So that's Â£1343.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Agree - but its not 2k :wink:


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Here's what the facia looks like separated from the main chassis:


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

markTT225 said:


> Here's what the facia looks like separated from the main chassis:


Linky no work.....


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Reaperman said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what the facia looks like separated from the main chassis:
> ...


Linky works for me at home, but not at work. It's due to certain sites being blocked on my work server. Maybe you got the same problem (assuming you're at work at the mo)?


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

markTT225 said:


> Reaperman said:
> 
> 
> > markTT225 said:
> ...


On holiday..Yay..
Using Firefox..so is the image being blocked some other way..?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

just paste the url into the address bar of your browser.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> just paste the url into the address bar of your browser.


What URL! all I can see is a litle blue box with a question mark in it! :?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Bryn said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > just paste the url into the address bar of your browser.
> ...


Try going to here

http://upload8.postimage.org/618282_1ed ... ntbase.jpg


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Ah ha, thank you sir [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Bryn said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > just paste the url into the address bar of your browser.
> ...


the one you get if you right click on the missing image.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Like that?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Like that?


Yep, that's the one


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Bryn said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


No right click, i'm one of those weirdo's on a Mac but I have sussed out that if I hold down Control and then click, it gives me all sorts of wonderful options - I can even import the image directly into iPhoto [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Bryn said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Blimey..now I didn't know that..

Cheers Tosh..


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Reaperman said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Bryn said:
> ...


Me neither 

Cheers Tosh


----------



## heywood (Feb 9, 2007)

Thought I would resurrect this one to see if anyone knows if/where/how you can get hold of one of these fascias.

In reality they look as if they should be cheap - but I guess most of us would pay a fair bit for one if it meant you could use a Â£400 -Â£500 A3 or A4 unit.

Is changing it possible for the amateur - or is it serious brain surgery?

Any information anyone?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

heywood said:


> Thought I would resurrect this one to see if anyone knows if/where/how you can get hold of one of these fascias.
> 
> In reality they look as if they should be cheap - but I guess most of us would pay a fair bit for one if it meant you could use a Â£400 -Â£500 A3 or A4 unit.
> 
> ...


Keep an eye on the navplus forum in the 'for-sale' section - this is where the facias appear from time to time. Haven't seen a TT one on there yet though. Username 'rabbit' is the guy that usually sells 'em.

There's a good guide on the navplus forum on how to change the facia - I posted the link a few pages back.

I'm checking the forum on a daily basis for any kit (facia or navplus unit), so I'll post on here if anything comes up . Also worth checking German ebay - search for TT RNS-E.


----------

